# Engine Shine



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Whats the best way (products) to shine an engine bay. Mine is already pretty clean but would benefit from a good shine.

Any tips?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

Cow jizz is good. If you run out, GT85 would be a close runner up.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Not too sure where to get 'cow jizz'.


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

R32 Combat said:


> Not too sure where to get 'cow jizz'.


I'm just going to assume you're joking...

In all seriousness try some gt85. Great for cleaning, leaves a nice shine when rubbed, leaves a silicon coat making future cleans easier and smells nice too.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

gtr mart said:


> I'm just going to assume you're joking...


You do that...

GT85 you say, is that something that can be applied with a spray or will it require cloth application?


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

It depends on the surface. I would spray open areas using the straw and then always wipe with a cloth and any sensitive bits, I would spray on the cloth and apply that way. 

I would also do smallish sections at a time. 

If you are going to try it, I would recomend starting by spraying onto the cloth and seeing how it works for you. Would be interested in how you get on.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Cool, I might have a go tomorrow. If it works, I'll post up some pics of cow jizz.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Silicon based 'Cow Jizz' works well.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

Auto glym tyre dressing, its a spray that can be used on engine bay and plastic trimmings
Spray it on and leaves a gloss finish


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

samgtr said:


> Auto glym tyre dressing, its a spray that can be used on engine bay and plastic trimmings
> Spray it on and leaves a gloss finish


I guess most tyre dressings would work?


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

I suppose they would, with autoglym its easy to spray and you just leave it 20-30 mins and looks great


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

I would bet a large* sum of money that most tyre dressings will be sticky to the touch which I don't think is desirable in an engine bay. The GT85 is fine to touch and makes future cleaning easier.

Glad it went well. I used it on my motorbike, particularly on the white rear wheel where it would get covered in sticky oil. 

Any before and after pics? 




*upto 10p**





** yugandan p***







*** rounded up, worth circa £0.00 GBP


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

No pics yeh, not finished. 
I will post up when im done.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

I have a stock battery to fit.


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Shine you say ??  I use a little t cut to get rid of the crap. then wax it. I use Autoglem HD Wax , as it beads off water really well.


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

ian turbo said:


> Shine you say ??  I use a little t cut to get rid of the crap. then wax it. I use Autoglem HD Wax , as it beads off water really well.


Although very nice, not very original looking. :chuckle:


----------



## Sleeper GTR (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice looking engine bay. where did you get the power steering relocating kit ?


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Sleeper GTR said:


> Nice looking engine bay. where did you get the power steering relocating kit ?


Was on the car when i got it.. Looks easy to make up really.. 

Il see if i can find a better pic but its made out of two bits of metal. 



Combat ...... Thanks LOL....


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

I trust this is original enough 

before

after


Lots of elbow grease a few tooth brushes 
I used black bumper gloss on all the black rubber bits and t cut the paintwork under the bonnett inc the engine covers then solvol autosol on anything metal


----------



## Smartdj (Nov 3, 2012)

try autoglym vinyl and rubber care. wash the car as usual, quick spray down in the engine bay leave to nearly dry then hit it with v&r leave to dry them wipe down.

you can also use it on door shuts and boot shut. very quick very easy


----------



## evogeof (Aug 3, 2014)

silkoline pro prep


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

pressure wash. spray auto glym wheel cleaner on. work in with a soft brush. pressure wash. when the engine is still wet spray autoglym vynal and rubber all over......Looks amazing the next day. obviously cover any foam filter etc before u soak the engine bay


----------



## snara (Jul 13, 2013)

@ Combat
Insane engine bay


----------



## integra (Jan 29, 2013)

As been said already, I jetwash eng bay carefully after spraying Autoglym engine and machine cleaner on it, then spray AG vinyl and rubber care and just leave it to dry out with it running for a while.


----------



## jimmybrock (Jul 19, 2014)

I used swissvax motor shine on mine & it was one of the most impressive things I have used on a car.

The engine bay was clean & the car is quite new so it took little preparation & hopefully it will stop all the alloy parts going dry & "chalky"

It was a bit scary to use initially as it's like spraying a can of clear coat on your engine bay but it drys perfectly. The hoses & alloy still gleam like new.

I remember when I was looking for a GTR was that some engine bays looked a lot cleaner than others in the pictures & to be honest a "tarnished" engine bay put me off because I thought that someone who really really cared about the car wouldn't have let it get to that stage.


----------

